# Isaac Slamming West Delta - Satellite Tags



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We have a number of SPOT satellite tags on tarpon in West Delta. These are the tags that transmit when the fish roll and let us know exact location of the fish. As Isaac comes ashore, it will be interesting to see where these fish go - do they go deep, stay where they are, head to Florida or head to Texas. These are all fish originally tagged in Florida. This could be very interesting. I'll keep updates on my research and forums pages as things go forward. I'll also post some information here, if, when and where we hear from these tags.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Very interesting. Look forward to any data as you get it.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's great info to have before a "event" that is coming up in 10 days.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That will be interesting to see what they do. Any guesses?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Bill C said:


> That will be interesting to see what they do. Any guesses?


I bet they go deep. I also recon that the fish will follow there normal migration patterns.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The forecast calls for it to move up along the Mississippi river. This will relief the river from very low water.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That should be some interesting data. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks pretty dang interestin!!!! lemme know !

Capt


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Anything yet?


----------



## 2manyboats (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Apparently the spot tags came off prematurely about a week before the storm. So we are SOL on the data unfortunately. This is the first year they have had some problems with fish rubbing the tags off. The ones we have for the tournament this weekend have been modified now to hopefully prevent this from happening. As they say, science is an ever evolving art...


----------

